# Capital District



## BernardSmith (Mar 30, 2016)

```

```
I wonder if there are any wine makers in the Capital District who might want to get together to share wines and ideas. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## tjpost (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm in Moreau, just getting started, I'd be interested


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 30, 2016)

Which capital?


----------

